# More Illinois 01/08 Pics



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some pics of me and my partner doing a local High School on 79th and Western in Chicago (hint, hint)


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I gave you your own thread and you can post your storm pics here as well


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

nice work boys. To bad you have straight blades


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

you guys did that whole parking lot with two half tons?:S


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Keep your blade straight. With it at angle all your doing is moving it side to side...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice work. and good looking old chevys


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

plowing st. rita huh?


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, St. Rita. We run 3 trucks...the two half tons and an older Tahoe. All straight blades. Plowed the school twice on Thursday and once Friday morning. The Tahoe does the smaller lots, dock areas, and the bus parking lot, the two half tons do the main lot and the bigger lots.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Heres a condo unit we do too....


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

why did you blow the snow so high up on the building? get some wings for the blades and you life will be so much easier


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics man.....


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

*One more condo pic*

Here I am in action at the conso clearing the dumpster area.

OK...the filesize of the picture was too big....how do I save it at a smaller file?


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

*Baby got a bath*

After the last few snows, my truck was filthy. Temps warmed up enough to take her to the wash and clean her up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics and nice trucks. That sure was a nice storm. I also plowed everybody 2 or 3 times each.


----------

